# pkg quandaries



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 12, 2014)

`pkg install` (after its fetch)  broken by SQL code (PR probably already); fetched/fetching the file(s) for an upgrade results [this week--new problem] in "FreeBSD:9:i386 instead of freebsd:9:x86:32.  "  Assuming the latter is the correct one, or assuming wrong, (packages could be behind the correct new syntax, or packages ahead of the obsolete old syntax, which file...I replaced the ABI with the lowercase one already in one file...)   No exact clue where to look.


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not really sure what your question is. But yes, the ABI pkg uses for the FreeBSD version has changed with the release of pkg-1.4.0.

If you cannot yet download packages, it is likely because the location you are downloading them from has not yet updated their web/FTP server to point to the packages with the new ABI.

You should be able to fix this by changing the path listed in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf to replace the text "${ABI}" with the old expanded ABI.

You will probably need to put this back to the original text in the new future, once the web/FTP server has made sure the packages are available at the new path.


----------

